
Three reasons I avoid anonymous JavaScript functions like the plague - sanderson1
https://hackernoon.com/three-reasons-i-avoid-anonymous-js-functions-like-the-plague-7f985c27a006#.42sstf8pw
======
Cozumel
It's a bad workman who blames his tools.

------
labrador
I like to write my code so it is easy to debug and easy to reuse so I like
that these ideas are reinforced here.

